

Viper Window Manager (VWM) is a lightweight, extensible window manager for the console. - emilis_info
http://vwm.sourceforge.net/

======
pmarin
Nice, there is also a tile window manager based in DWM for the console:
<http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/>

